# Help me with tiny apartment/full-size bed/home-studio !



## metalmonster (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi*

INTRODUCTION*

*** my post is buggy for some reason a little, so you'll probably have to select the text with your mouse in order for it to show *** 

I have a tiny-ass apartment : something like 16x17 feet (4x5 meters). It has that soooo nice "american kitchen" i hate so much because it takes a lot of room. Has two windows. I'm kind of poor, so that's why i don't just get a larger place, plus my landlord is nice enough not to bother me if i'm late with the rent and that's RARE. So i'm staying there. 

But the thing is : i kinda want a comfortable atmosphere, and it's not the case, like, AT ALL. 

*
1) THE BED *
I sleep on a standard mattress over this thing : 




i don't even know its actual name. Do you guys call that a "BZ" in US as well ? 

So : I kind of have retarded back problems if i don't have a regular mattress (used the paper-thin mattress of the sofa-bed-sofa-fartorium until it got soaked in my cat's pee, and that's how i had to throw it away, because it looked, felt and smelled like it was from some kind of sovietic gulag. Then i got a new matress. My cat never peed on it , i think the old mattress smelled of something he didn't like, since i got that thing "barely used, good condition, 100 bucks" ... so my cat is pretty sensitive to smells, very empathetic too, it's crazy how much he connects with my emotions. If i'm sad, he's sad, if i'm happy, he wants to play, if i'm bored, he's asleep, if i'm sleepy, he is too ... love that guy). 

So that's the first problem : The whole thing does not have too much of a luxurious vibe. Too bad, i'd probably like to invite girls home at some point (you know, since i'm over a lot of shit in my life, and all ... ). 

I am too ashamed to post pictures, actually. Good thing, i own a windshield and i've put a decent-looking blanket on the bed so it's ugly, but not revolting to look at.

So voila, the question is mostly : how do i get not to wreck my back yet have an OK-looking bed in such a small space. And also how to isolate the bed from the rest of the place without making the room look and feel cramped. because being 2meters away from one of these tiny "bachelor pad" and extremely loud fridges makes me quite unhappy. 

*
THE DESK * 
I use a not-so-bad ikea table with an office chair. I also own two of the chairs that go with this table : 







The whole thing looks decent and sure is sturdy. Yet it takes a lot of room, and i can't fit a lot of gear on the table top, and i don't have any kind of drawers. That's one more problem. Lack of room also makes me stack monitor speakers onto books to have them at ear level. It looks and feels quite average, but it's a lot less "sovietic" than the bed. 
I think i'm gonna get a studioRTA, the cheapest one on Thomann and call it day. At least, it'll be a proper studio desk. 



I also happen to own an absurd quantity of books, which are stored in a bookcase (these very high and narrow and unstable Ikea Billy, oak "wood" finish). it's this one : 



 Only problem is : it's FULL of books and stuff like CDs and boxes full of my stuff (and i've been throwing/giving away a TON of stuff, so it's just the basic things i need) , and then i stack stuff on top of it, right to the ceiling. So it's a massive, akward-looking/messy thing. 
*OTHER ISSUES I HAVE *

One more problem i want to solve : the street lights. I have one directly pointing at my f** window . There are "wooden curtains" (litteraly, curtains, but made of plywood, super heavy things) that come with the place, that kind of tame the light, but they're old and non perfect. If i could tame these lights i would be so glad ! *

WRAP-UP*

So ... i know some of you certainly have been there. Do you have ideas and advice to make the whole thing look and feel comfortable ? Isolate the bed from the rest of the room ? What about the desk ? Any ideas ? I can invest, but i like keeping the budget tight. But i'm seriously willing to have a more comfortable living experience, my apartment kind of sucks right now because of these issues.


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's a plan of today's layout : 





You can easily point out flaws : bed between fridge and door. Can't watch movies from the bed (yes, i'd like to do so) (i may get a 27" screen for that very reason). 
People say to me "oh, you sleep in your kitchen ? " to which in answer "just like anybody living in a studio apartment" . 

I used to be in a fight against depression, so i did not really bother. But now, i realize more and more i have to change the way i live if i want to change the way i am, the way i feel, think and that all this plays a role in my overall life experience. 

And ... i don't know about the bed, really. Sofa beds traumatized me. ceiling is not too high so one of these "2 feet away from a standard height ceiling" kind of bed aren't suitable (i've tried. Sold the damn think the next day, plus, i'm a rather large/heavy guy and these cheap things are designed for girls and kids). 

Also, the decorating theme is "here is the small but cool pad of a 26-yo metal guitarist, he's the coolest dude on earth but he's also a grown man" kind of vibe. Like no mess, wall posters are OK but only if they're made of fabric and hung in a nice way, stuff like that. If my apartment was a guitar, it would probably be a strandberg more than zakk wylde's "covered in beer caps" gibson les paul. I want a classy vibe, actually, yet keeping the furniture kind of raw and manly, yet i don't want it to be sterile, i want to keep a cool, comfy vibe as well. I'm thinking white walls (they're already white), grey/black carpet, white opaque curtains, and most of the furniture including black, white or metal colors, so my colorful, wooden guitars will cut through the visual mix a lot. And also will help fade the whole home studio things. But i'll try to avoid "massive" lines, as in "massive 21 inch IBM CRT screen i used to have and gave away because it was so big and heavy, too bad, it was also excellent" ). 

Also, i don't know about the studioRTA since i think i prefer one big-ass rack to contain my present and future rig (soundcard, preamps, probably even computer) than to have them into my desk. Or ... i dunno, that's why i post a whole topic about that, i am out of ideas, especially with the bed.


----------



## asher (Aug 28, 2014)

Are the windows floor-to-ceiling?

Also, it's not too hard to go grab an inexpensive-but-decent-looking curtain rod or two and hang blackout curtains in front of the windows... unless that's where the wood shutters are? I had to do this in one of my old rooms. I put some little screwed eyelet loops on the sides so I could tie the curtains back.

I made due in a 10x7 one year  I will try to mock something up later. Photos would help if possible


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 28, 2014)

> Are the windows floor-to-ceiling?


 nope, there is approx the height of a table under the windows. Which is good, because it means i can put stuff under these and get away with doing so. 



> Also, it's not too hard to go grab an inexpensive-but-decent-looking curtain rod or two and hang blackout curtains in front of the windows... unless that's where the wood shutters are? I had to do this in one of my old rooms. I put some little screwed eyelet loops on the sides so I could tie the curtains back.


 Shutters ! That's the word i was looking for ! "wooden curtains"  actually yes, the shutters are there. So i can't put curtains unless i want them one feet away from the windows, completely ruining their efficiency at blocking light. 

Also the windows are higher than the ceiling. The original ceiling is like hulk's size away from the floor, but they made another ceiling way lower, so there is a lot of the window that i can't even reach  and also putting curtains to cover the entire windows gets pretty hard  i think this and the whole "kitchen eating up half of one window" thing calls for worst design ever. Plus there are those horrendous tiles : 


same "texture" only it's not grey (which would look nice) but "60's greenish brown train station tiles". Did i mention it never looks clean? 

I painted the walls white (applied a new coat of white paint over the "kinda white" of the walls) and it already brought a lot of cleanliness and light in. But i think i want to cover the floor with a rug. For acoustics. And looks. 

If you can help me, i'm kind of desperate  at least it's kind of tidy and i keep it clean, that helps a lot. But it needs a makeover. And my furniture, like i said, is kinda ... sovietic minimalism 



> I made due in a 10x7 one year


 now that's interesting, some experience with living in tiny spaces. Unfortunately, no photos, since my DSLR is half-dead ... plus, i feel weird about putting pictures of a non-nice looking place that i happen to live in.


----------



## asher (Aug 28, 2014)

I getcha. But I'm an architect (also, paging crg123!) so it really helps me figure out what I'm dealing with 

Yeah, thank god I had a giant closet with no doors. I basically had my twin bed going from one wall to the closet entry, the desk directly adjacent to bed on long wall in front of window, and a little TV stand I was using for low shelving on the other short wall right by the door and some wall-mount I made. There was basically enough room for my chair out in the middle and that was it. No AC either


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 28, 2014)

That is not a lot of room to work with, it sounds like you might need to multi-purpose some areas. Something like a fold up murphy bed....that when folded up, a table could fold down. When you need the bed again, fold up the table and pull down the bed. Just a thought...best of luck 

Shad


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 28, 2014)

@asher : i'm taking picture ASAP , sending you that through PM  and ... i can probably "make" a wall for my bed with an Expedit from ikea (or the new-name-only-smaller identical ones). And yeah, no AC in my home, and the heater is not too good, so i'm also getting some kind of heat-generating device for this winter. I mean one that's working and not just wasting gigowatts of electricity (translated into hundreds of little euro coins i kinda need to buy gear instead  )

@shad : Yeah, i may want to multipurpose some areas. the computer area already serves as "dining room" and also as fitness studio, lounge and "this place people often play pointy guitars making bizarre, saturated guitar noises"  (but as i'm kidding around, this makes me think about it a lot)


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 29, 2014)

@Asher : you got a PM with a bunch of photos ! And free cat pictures as well


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump ?


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 31, 2014)

I live in a pretty small Manhattan studio so I'm no stranger to playing furniture tetris. Judging from your last mockup I would try to flip the desk so it sits along the wall with windows if it fits and put the bookshelf next to the bed.

EDIT: Or leave the bookshelf as is and rotate the bed 90 degrees so that there is more open space in the door area, making the walking room feel a little bigger.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll try to put the desk along the wall with the windows, and flip the bed 90 degrees, like Murdstone said. the room will feel much bigger. personally I'd put the bookshelf at the foot of the bed, but that depends if it's in the way to the desk. 
The space under beds is usually unused, here anyway, so you can use that too- even try and work out some drawers solution there. In general, if you don't have a carpet, having wheeled things help- you could have some sort of drawers cabinet on wheels- one that would fit under the desk and you could just move around to be wherever you need it. 

As for colors- wooden furniture gives out the best vibe, IMO. Makes everything feel welcoming. I'd go for bright-woods, to go with your black-white-sleek vibe idea, white sheets and curtains (and walls of course), and a bright carpet if you'd like one (bright grey might work well, as white tends to get dirty-looking quickly). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## metalmonster (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi guys ! 


> Judging from your last mockup I would try to flip the desk so it sits along the wall with windows if it fits and put the bookshelf next to the bed.


I'm gonna try this. Sounds cool, plus, i can watch movies from my bed (and that's a plus). 


> personally I'd put the bookshelf at the foot of the bed, but that depends if it's in the way to the desk.


ah, maybe, sounds cool, i can try that. 



> The space under beds is usually unused, here anyway, so you can use that too- even try and work out some drawers solution there. In general, if you don't have a carpet, having wheeled things help- you could have some sort of drawers cabinet on wheels- one that would fit under the desk and you could just move around to be wherever you need it.


 excellent idea. So i'm getting a bed with drawers. cool idea  



> As for colors- wooden furniture gives out the best vibe, IMO. Makes everything feel welcoming. I'd go for bright-woods, to go with your black-white-sleek vibe idea, white sheets and curtains (and walls of course), and a bright carpet if you'd like one (bright grey might work well, as white tends to get dirty-looking quickly).


 Yeah, bright woods can do the trick. I'm thinking "looks like a seagull guitar" kind of wood. Not that i'm about to get one later today  

And yeah, bright carpet. Can tie the room together pretty damn well. Why not a combo dark wood/light wood then white, so it's B&W, only wooden and can be kind of classy if i grab some nice-ish furniture. (just a matter of waiting for *the right* deal on craiglist). And yes, definitely gray carpet. 

And yeah, every single piece of fabric in white, to brighten things up. I'm about to get white "stage curtain" fabric since it's kind of vaguely soundproof, i also know how to sew and use fabric glue, and also, it's good at blocking light. And you know, stage curtains, music guy ... kind of goes well together. 

I'm super busy these days, i've been selling and buying and trading gear like crazy (and even made a few bucks but mostly improved my whole setup by getting more "useful" pieces of gear out of trades, such as a bass and i'm getting a "new" acoustic this afternoon, so i have a super-nice guitar to teach with (i teach guitar for a living, i'm not super-rich, but as i'm getting better at everything, i'm starting to make a basic, yet sufficient income, best thing is : it never stops from getting bigger every month, so i may end up with anyone else's income, except that i have an awesome job). 

Oh btw, i'm definitely putting all the guitars on the wall. That will serve a purpose as decorating my home, putting guitars out of the way, and that will make them stand out a lot more. Which is good because i don't know many items that add so much coolness and luxury (and also music is kind of a big deal for me, about ... er ... my whole life, basically  ). Even rack gear has a nice touch, visually, since even the big military-looking SKB rack cases have this cool rugged look. It's just a matter of how clean, nice and shiny you keep your gear. 

I've got my methods, let'ts just say an old toothbrush is super useful, than carnuba wax can be bought by the ton at the local auto store for cheap, and that a polishing cloth is about 3 bucks anywhere. And all this helps me keep the guitars pristine clean, which makes them appear as if they were brand new. Car plastic polish is wünderbar for any high-tech item and amp tolex. It makes it look as if the amp was brand new ... if i knew, years ago, than a little cleaning would make my gear look, feel and even sound way more expensive !


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2014)

I lived in a studio before as well. It IS super cramped in those things. But you said you have an ikea near you? Check that out. They have all those little areas in the store set up like small studios. Or check it out online. That will give you a lot of ideas.

And I agree that a killer solution would be a Murphy bed, but you'll probably have to shell out a bit for that. So instead you could lift the bed up substantially on a riser (either bought or made) to allow you to put a couch along one side of the bed, and then access the bed from a step on the opposite edge. They do that a lot in lofts. In a studio you need to make good use of that vertical dimension, too. Raising a bed 2-3 feet does that well. 
You could also consider a smaller bed, no?

EDIT: Here's a bed riser like I was talking about.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds like you need a bunk couch:







You know, I intended to make that post as a Lego Movie joke, but googling it actually turned up some real world results:


----------



## asher (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry dude, I've been super slammed but I'll take a look at stuff soon. I haven't forgotten 

also some good ideas here.


----------



## Nats (Sep 3, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I lived in a studio before as well. It IS super cramped in those things. But you said you have an ikea near you? Check that out. They have all those little areas in the store set up like small studios. Or check it out online. That will give you a lot of ideas.
> 
> And I agree that a killer solution would be a Murphy bed, but you'll probably have to shell out a bit for that. So instead you could lift the bed up substantially on a riser (either bought or made) to allow you to put a couch along one side of the bed, and then access the bed from a step on the opposite edge. They do that a lot in lofts. In a studio you need to make good use of that vertical dimension, too. Raising a bed 2-3 feet does that well.
> You could also consider a smaller bed, no?
> ...


But if you have sex or furiously masturbate I could see all that stuff falling on the person.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 4, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I lived in a studio before as well. It IS super cramped in those things. But you said you have an ikea near you? Check that out. They have all those little areas in the store set up like small studios. Or check it out online. That will give you a lot of ideas.
> 
> And I agree that a killer solution would be a Murphy bed, but you'll probably have to shell out a bit for that. So instead you could lift the bed up substantially on a riser (either bought or made) to allow you to put a couch along one side of the bed, and then access the bed from a step on the opposite edge. They do that a lot in lofts. In a studio you need to make good use of that vertical dimension, too. Raising a bed 2-3 feet does that well.
> You could also consider a smaller bed, no?
> ...



while definitely a cool idea, I'm not sure if the riser will work here since OP mentioned planning on inviting ladies over... and that bed seems a bit narrow.


----------



## metalmonster (Sep 5, 2014)

> So instead you could lift the bed up substantially on a riser (either bought or made) to allow you to put a couch along one side of the bed, and then access the bed from a step on the opposite edge. They do that a lot in lofts. In a studio you need to make good use of that vertical dimension, too.


yeah, i can see how it could work. But it also eat up a lot of room ... 

@grand moff : funky ! And legobed was hilarious 



> Sorry dude, I've been super slammed but I'll take a look at stuff soon. I haven't forgotten


 no prob bro, take your time, and thanks for helping me out, i'm looking forward to this  



> But if you have sex or furiously masturbate I could see all that stuff falling on the person.


 



> while definitely a cool idea, I'm not sure if the riser will work here since OP mentioned planning on inviting ladies over... and that bed seems a bit narrow.


 yeah, the pictured bed kinda looks narrow even for me alone. Not that i'm *this* fat but you know. Really, i still feel the need for an *actual* bed. 




> I'll try to put the desk along the wall with the windows, and flip the bed 90 degrees, like Murdstone said. the room will feel much bigger.


 in the meantime, i tried that. And it worked well ... the bonuses : i can have a desk a bit wider if i want, so i'm definitely getting a studioRTA creation station : big desk, but it also looks very "pro" . Too bad it's not in fresher colors than "is this wood or plastic ? " kind of color, but whatever. Like i said, i'm using my gear & guitars to (use it and) add a high-tech and *expensive* vibe to my home  . So the desk opposite to the door makes it stand out. Plus, it's on wheels. 

And so ... the bookshelf : i'm planning on an Expedit, the big 4 feet wide/tall ones and storing all my stuff in it. 

And the bed, i'm undecided, but i can see either a regular bed, either a raised 120cm one with a sofa on one side as mentioned before. Only thing is how retardedly expensive will be a raised bed that's not "for kids" will be. 

But one like this



i can get away with it and store litteral TONS of stuff in it. And then i put a sofa on one side of the bed ... Could work. I also don't know how *extremely expensive* it is. Or *not that expensive nor complicated* it is to build. But it has to look good. 

Edit : i'm not even that sure this type of thing will even look good in person/be practical to use 


There are litteral ....loads of kid's raised beds in stores (with lines so sleek you can easily customize it with Franklin stickers), but we seem to all agree on the fact that a bed should be : sturdy, stable, comfortable, and anything between 4 to 5 feet wide (120 to 160cm wide). For inviting ladies over, and also for "just me".

Also, i feel more and more and even MORE that the tiles look miserable. been cleaning that for one hour yesterday, still not looking nicer (but is super clean, i had the theory it was porous and "deeply dirty" so i cleaned it like there was no tomorrow, and it's still crappy-looking, so it's not porous and not dirty, just ugly "alien vomit" small tiles ... (grey, green and brown mixed a la perfection) ) . So i'm definitely getting a carpet.


----------



## metalmonster (Sep 15, 2014)

bump. Was very busy working my ass off promoting my business these days, but i'm really still thinking all this. I put the desk in front of the window and the bed in its original position, and it brings a nice T-shaped space i can use for working out and practising guitar in the middle of the room.

I think i'm getting an Expedit so i can divide my room in two and help the bed feel less close to the windows (and store my stuff) and a "nice" bed frame, and i'll be almost there. I can probably put a sofa on the other side of the expedit or between the two windows for added coziness ... but i don't want to cramp the space, so i'll decide when i'm gonna get the Expedit (or whatever) but these things are expensive. That's why i'm promoting my business, i want to earn a ton of money this year to invest it all back into my business, then invest a small part of my profits into improving my life experience (and having a healthy business is part of a good life experience to me).

I'm thinking about giving away my mattress and "thing that goes under the mattress" on craiglist (or throw it away, it was a 25 buck "never used, still in plastic" used mattress and a salvaged bed frame ... ) , and get a 120cm bed instead. So i save a bit of width, and really it's wide enough for one, and you know, when you're with a girl , if the bed is 20cm narrower (while being wide enough for 2) , it's no problem, i think i can live with that


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you looked at Resource Furniture? It's been a while since I've looked at the cost, but shit's crazy awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2014)

Do you have an ikea over there? I was in one near me, and I went into the "living in 397 sf" section and thought of you. You don't need to buy all new stuff, but check out what you can do in such a small space. Some really creative ideas there. Using bookshelves and armoires and room dividers, etc.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

A twin or double will definitely help out with the space for sure.


----------



## sage (Sep 17, 2014)

I lived in a studio apartment for a while. It was awesome. I built a riser for the bed with storage panels underneath. Cost me about $120 in lumber and took about 3 hours to build. Design it first and get the lumber yard to do the cutting for you and it's almost as easy as building Ikea furniture. Except stronger. 

Building drawers is harder, but not unmanageable. They're basically just boxes without lids that fit into other boxes. But I'm the type of guy that if I won the lottery tomorrow, I'd buy a place with a big wood shop and build furniture and guitars all day long, so I'm inclined to recommend a whole host of DIY alternatives. I'd be building a home studio desk, bed riser with drawers and bookcase, another bookcase/TV stand, and a fold down dinette for when you're entertaining a lady and cooking her breakfast.


----------



## Watty (Sep 18, 2014)

Is it bad that all I can think about is how much it would suck to be gassy when you have company over? 

THERE IS NO ESCAPE!!!!!!


----------



## metalmonster (Sep 19, 2014)

> Have you looked at Resource Furniture? It's been a while since I've looked at the cost, but shit's crazy awesome


 nope ... i live in europe though, so i don't know if they have stores there. But it does look fab. 



> Do you have an ikea over there? I was in one near me, and I went into the "living in 397 sf" section and thought of you. You don't need to buy all new stuff, but check out what you can do in such a small space. Some really creative ideas there. Using bookshelves and armoires and room dividers, etc.


 i can arrange a trip to ikea, it's 30km away, but i know a guy with a car. I'm sure if i pay for gas and sweeten the deal with burgers and beer at my place ... 
But i have the ikea brochure, and it's interesting. I think i'll give it a read. 



> A twin or double will definitely help out with the space for sure.


 sorry i did not understand, a twin or double what ? 



> I lived in a studio apartment for a while. It was awesome. I built a riser for the bed with storage panels underneath. Cost me about $120 in lumber and took about 3 hours to build. Design it first and get the lumber yard to do the cutting for you and it's almost as easy as building Ikea furniture. Except stronger.
> 
> Building drawers is harder, but not unmanageable. They're basically just boxes without lids that fit into other boxes. But I'm the type of guy that if I won the lottery tomorrow, I'd buy a place with a big wood shop and build furniture and guitars all day long, so I'm inclined to recommend a whole host of DIY alternatives. I'd be building a home studio desk, bed riser with drawers and bookcase, another bookcase/TV stand, and a fold down dinette for when you're entertaining a lady and cooking her breakfast.


Feasible. I LOVE the fold down dinette idea. As for building, i too am a very handy person actually (i build computers, repair them, fix everybody-i-know guitars and set the guitars up quite well, they say. And i also know a bit about wood working. Not that i could make Boule furniture, but standard stuff, i can do). I only see the problem of price, that's an option i've considered and for a studio desk , it costs more to build a desk out of plywood than to buy a brand new studioRTA. DIY stores are so damn expensive in my country  

(plus i might want to get a studioRTA for the desk, since i got 3 new students this week. Means almost one new student every 2 days and the week is not even over ... working on my website DID PAY OFF ! Looks like the ideas i have for my business are really good, and i'm full of them, so i'm doing some more work this weekend and next week, but i'm probably gonna live quite comfortably off teaching guitar. Which is totally amazing, and so i may be able to afford, and also will need a very sturdy desk for all the gear i'm gonna buy with the money  ) .


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 19, 2014)

MFB said:


> Have you looked at Resource Furniture? It's been a while since I've looked at the cost, but shit's crazy awesome




God-fluffing-dammit, that looks crazy awesome.


----------



## metalmonster (Sep 19, 2014)

> Is it bad that all I can think about is how much it would suck to be gassy when you have company over?
> 
> THERE IS NO ESCAPE!!!!!!


just seen your post  i might as well put a sign in the entrance : cassoulet is forbidden in this area (french dish : pork and beans cooked for hours. Most gassy food EVER)  






also it is delicious. Please read this message in original krieger voice for the full experience.


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2014)

Twin/double bed: US bed sizing for the smallest standard adult sizes. Twins are arounnnd 6' long, little shorter, and 30 or 36" wide?. Doubles are the same length but ostensibly wide enough for two. I suspect that's what the 120cm is


----------



## silent suicide (Sep 19, 2014)

If I would be in your position I would probably get a high bed and put the desk under it, and get sturdy cabinets to walk up to your bed so you don't have to use a ladder. 
Hopefully you have enough space in the height to do this.


----------



## metalmonster (Sep 19, 2014)

> Twin/double bed: US bed sizing for the smallest standard adult sizes. Twins are arounnnd 6' long, little shorter, and 30 or 36" wide?. Doubles are the same length but ostensibly wide enough for two. I suspect that's what the 120cm is


 Exactly, wide enough for two  i'm gonna go for the 140cm wide though since it's more of a standard size, and it will be WAY less expensive. Especially since i have this nice, smooth mattress i like a lot (was bought used, but the plastic around it was unopened, so it's brand new, it was stored for a few months in a "friend's room" before it was sold to me for pocket change, 30 bucks for a 100+ brand-name mattress, i did a nice deal on this one). 



> If I would be in your position I would probably get a high bed and put the desk under it, and get sturdy cabinets to walk up to your bed so you don't have to use a ladder.
> Hopefully you have enough space in the height to do this.


 unfortunately, no, i already tried that. I was 30 away from the ceiling, and i actually slept half a night there before leaving it and finishing my night on the floor, putting the damn thing on craigslist immediately. Too bad, it liberated a ton of space ... 

seen a lot of good ideas there : 

https://www.google.fr/search?q=ikea+hacker+bed+with+storage&es_sm=93&biw=1061&bih=544&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=68scVJvaDIXnygOrxoKICA&ved=0CCMQsAQ
http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/04/expedit-bed-frame.htmlthis one particularly is very doable. And looks clean ...


----------

